# Marconi gear on offer



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

I'm cross posting this from another list. Nothing to do with me but it looks a good opportunity. Believed all FOC. I'd love an Oceanspan but already have a garage and two sheds full of other treasures!

MARCONI LIST

Oceanspan
Salvor 4
Lifeguard 3
Salvor 3
(above all in a rack/console)
2 x Atalanta receivers
Commandant Tx
Challenger Tx
Conqueror Tx
Falcon
Apollo
Lifeguard
Lodestar IID
Lodestar III
Lodestone IV
Lodestar IV
DF Loops
Seamew II (IF Tx/Tx for Trawlers- 1949 vintage)
Guardian IV

The contacts at the Collingwood Museum are -
Bill Legge 01329 286262
Adrian Wright 01329 286039


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Searcher.

Is the Collingwood Museum in Canada? Or where in the world please?


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

If in the UK, please could you offer it to the museum of communications at Burntisland (Fife)?


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Paul Braxton said:


> Hi Searcher.
> 
> Is the Collingwood Museum in Canada? Or where in the world please?


Looks like

RN Museum of Radar & Communication, HMS Collingwood, Fareham, Hampshire PO14 1 AS

http://www.rnmuseumradarandcommunications2006.org.uk/HOME_PAGE.html


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

ninabaker said:


> If in the UK, please could you offer it to the museum of communications at Burntisland (Fife)?


It's HMS Collingwood and you'll have to do your own negotiations with them, I've no connection with them at all:-

http://www.rnmuseumradarandcommunications2006.org.uk/

There are several PDF lists of gear.

Good luck,

Searcher


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Back on this one again, Searcher. Have looked at all the PDF lists on the Collingwood site, but no mention of anything to do with the Mimco gear you listed on your original post. Can I ask where you got the list from, please?

Regards.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Paul Braxton said:


> Back on this one again, Searcher. Have looked at all the PDF lists on the Collingwood site, but no mention of anything to do with the Mimco gear you listed on your original post. Can I ask where you got the list from, please?
> 
> Regards.


Yes, it was posted by someone I know personally as a reputable person on the Vintage & Military Amateur Radio Society Yahoo group, VMARS-Member. I have not looked at the PDFs, just offered them to this group by way of searching for info on HMS Collingwood. If the PDFs are of no use then I suggest that you contact the persons listed in the posting.

The complete posting is:-

"I'm cross posting this from another list. Nothing to do with me but it looks a good opportunity. Believed all FOC.

MARCONI LIST

Oceanspan
Salvor 4
Lifeguard 3
Salvor 3
(above all in a rack/console)
2 x Atalanta receivers
Commandant Tx
Challenger Tx
Conqueror Tx
Falcon
Apollo
Lifeguard
Lodestar IID
Lodestar III
Lodestone IV
Lodestar IV
DF Loops
Seamew II (IF Tx/Tx for Trawlers- 1949 vintage)
Guardian IV

The contacts at the Collingwood Museum are -
Bill Legge 01329 286262
Adrian Wright 01329 286039"

I would imagine that if "FOC" means "free of charge" then the equipment will quickly be snapped up. 

73

Searcher2004


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks again, Searcher. I've sent an email to Bill Legg about this offer, which seems too good to be true!

Rgds, Paul


----------

